# Wasserwerte: kann ich meinen naturnahen Teich mit Brunnenwasser auffüllen?



## Kathrinvdm (2. Juli 2018)

Liebe Teichkollegen,

folgende Ausgangslage: Unser naturnaher Teich (keine Technik außer Luftpumpe, Oberfläche geschätzte 120 qm, Tiefe max. 1,20 m, relativ viele Goldrotfedern, die nicht gefüttert werden) hat durch schönstes Sommerwetter und sehr wenig Regen während der vergangenen acht Wochen ca. 40 bis 50 cm weniger Wasserpegel als normal, die oberste Randstufe beginnt bereits trockenzufallen. Wir würden den Teich gerne auffüllen, auch im Hinblick auf die Wasserwerte.

Als Wasserquelle stünde ein alter Brunnen zur Verfügung, der kürzlich auf unserem Grundstück wiederentdeckt und reaktiviert wurde. Wir haben heute von beidem, Teich und Brunnen, die Wasserwerte bestimmt um zu schauen, ob das Brunnenwasser für den Teich verträglich ist.

Mein große Bitte wäre nun, ob Ihr erfahreneren Teichbesitzer Euch die Werte mal anschaue könntet, um mir zu sagen, ob das Brunnenwasser bedenkenlos in den Teich gegeben werden kann? Bei einigen Werten scheint das fürs Teichklima sogar von Vorteil zu sein, bei anderen Werten, speziell Nitrit und Silikat, könnte es problematisch sein – zumindest nach dem, was ich bis jetzt im Forum und im JBL-Testlab-Heft gelesen habe.

Wir können auf alle Fälle zusätzliche Luftsprudelsteine einsetzen, um den Sauerstoffgehalt im Teich zu erhöhen, das Material liegt bereits vor. 

Wir haben – dies nur gleich vorweg, damit Ihr keine falschen Befürchtungen hegt! – selbstverständlich nicht vor, irgendwelche Chemikalien in den Teich zu geben (wie JBL das natürlich empfiehlt). Es ist und bleibt ein naturnaher Teich, den wir mit viel Respekt und ohne Chemie behandeln. Direkt um den Teich herum wird auch nichts gedüngt, keine Blumen, kein Rasen, damit auch bei Regen nichts Unnatürliches eingetragen werden kann, außer den natürlichen Nährstoffen aus dem Boden, das lässt sich leider nicht verhindern. Frischwasser bekommt der Teich normalerweise nur in Form von Grundwasser und von Regenwasser, welche über drei Hausdächer und einen Graben in den Teich eingeleitet werden.

Hier die Wasserwerte von heute (die - laut Testkit - auffälligen Werte habe ich gefettet):

KH Teich: 11°
KH Brunnen: 6°

pH Teich: 7,4
pH Brunnen: 7

GH Teich: 9°
GH Brunnen:7°

*NH4 Teich: 0,2*
NH4 Brunnen: 0,05

NO2 Teich: 0,2
NO2 Brunnen: 0,4

O2 Teich: 6
O2 Brunnen: 6

NO3 Teich: 1
NO3 Brunnen: 5

*PO4 Teich: 1,5*
PO4 Brunnen: 0

SiO2 Teich 2
*SiO2 Brunnen: >6

Fe Teich: 1,5*
Fe Brunnen: 0

CO2 Teich: 13
CO2 Brunnen: 18

Es wäre einfach großartig, wenn Ihr einen Blick drauf werfen und mir Eure Einschätzung zur Kompatibilität der Wasserqualitäten geben könntet!

Ganz herzliche Grüße
Kathrin


----------



## Ida17 (2. Juli 2018)

Hi Kathrin,

die Werte sind unbedenklich für Deinen Teich, einzig was irritiert ist der NO3 Gehalt oder fehlt da eine 0 vor der 5?
Wenn das 50mg/l bedeuten soll, ist der etwas hoch. Den Ammoniumwert würde ich im Teich auch im Auge behalten, der aus dem Brunnen ist ok. 
Deine "Rotfedernplage", entschuldige aber die Biester hatte ich auch im Teich, würde ich deutlich reduzieren, vielleicht gibt es Abnehmer in Deiner Nähe?
Zu viel Fisch wirkt sich natürlich auch auf die Werte wie Nitrit und Nitrat aus. 

Zu Phosphor kann ich nicht viel sagen, genauso zum Silikatgehalt. Aber wenn das Brunnenwasser etwas "salzig" ist, ist das nicht schlimm, wir Koi-Bekloppten salzen ja sogar absichtlich unsere Teiche auf  

Vielleicht konnte ich Dir damit helfen, ansonsten müssen die Profis ran


----------



## Kathrinvdm (2. Juli 2018)

Liebe Ida, 
danke für Deine schnelle Antwort, das ist wirklich toll! 

Zu den Werten: Im Teich beträgt der Nitrat-Wert 1, im Brunnen sind es 5. 
In der Tabelle aus dem JBL-Testkoffer steht als Soll-Richtwert für NO3 in Teichen 0 bis 10. 

Die Goldrotfedern im Teich gibt es laut Aussage des Hausvorbesitzers seit 15 Jahren, der Bestand wird reguliert durch Eisvogel und __ Reiher. Wir haben das Haus seit knapp zweieinhalb Jahren und haben uns da bislang nicht eingemischt. Vor ca. drei Wochen ist zum ersten Mal ein Fisch gestorben, eine ca. 30 cm lange Goldrotfeder, äußerlich unverletzt. Wir vermuten, dass die hohen Temperaturen Schuld hatten – und wir hatten dann auch gleich mal die Sprudelsteine der Luftpumpe gereinigt und wieder eingesetzt; inzwischen haben wir neue bestellt, weil ich den Eindruck habe, dass die alten Sprudelsteine sich zusetzen. 

Was ich gestern auch im Teich gefunden habe, war eine meiner Teichmuscheln, die sich auf der trockenfallenden obersten Stufe befand. Ich habe sie behutsam etwas tiefer ins Wasser gesetzt. Sie sah zum Glück quicklebendig aus.


----------



## Ida17 (3. Juli 2018)

Moin,

na wenn die Skala von 0 bis 10 geht, dann ist ja alles in Ordnung. 
Ich kannte bislang nur die mg-Angabe. Wenn Nitrat vorhanden ist, ist das erstmal nicht schlimm, nur wenn es überhand nimmt und sich in Nitrit umwandelt, dann hat man ein Problem  
Dass der Bestand von __ Fischreiher und Eisvogel reguliert ist sehr gut. Da haben die Jungs was zu tun bei der Reproduktionsrate  
Welche Luftsprudler verwendest Du? Die kleinen Kugeln setzen sich leider immer wieder zu, wie wäre es mit großen Membrantellern? 
An meinem Teich habe ich einen Secoh-Kompressor, der macht nicht nur ordentlich Wellengang, es ist auch echt lustig dadurch zu schwimmen  
Vielleicht wäre so einer auch was für Dich?


----------



## Kathrinvdm (3. Juli 2018)

Moin Ida,
ich habe an der Luftpumpe momentan neun von den kleinen blauen Kugeln hängen und einen tellerförmigen größeren Sprudler. Da ich auch den Eindruck habe, dass die Kugeln sich nach einer Weile zusetzen, habe ich gerade 20 neue gekauft und noch einen weiteren Sprudelteller. Und neue Schläuche. 

Du, darf ich Dir noch mal eine Frage zu den Wasserwerten stellen? Beim Brunnenwasser ist der Silikat-Wert sehr hoch, er ist größer als 6._ Wie viel_ größer konnte mit dem Analyseset leider nicht ermittelt werden. Und der Nitritwert des Teiches ist gerade noch im Rahmen, aber der Nitritwert im Brunnenwasser liegt bei 0,4. Nach der JBL-Tabelle ist 0,2 das akzeptable obere Limit. Kann man Silikat und Nitrit aus dem Brunnenwasser herausfiltern, bevor es in den Teich geleitet wird? Leider habe ich von der ganzen Filterthematik absolut keine Ahnung, weil der Teich bis zu unserem Hauskauf einfach sich selber überlassen war und wir vorher niemals einen Teich besessen haben. Puh!

Ein Dschungel aus __ Schilf wartet auch noch darauf, entfernt zu werden, aber das ist wieder eine andere Geschichte …


----------



## Ida17 (3. Juli 2018)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Du, darf ich Dir noch mal eine Frage zu den Wasserwerten stellen?



Na klar, immer her mit den Fragen 
Den Nitritpegel kannst Du nur senken, indem Du das Wasser durch einen Filter schickst, der durch Bakterien das Nitrit abbaut.
Soweit die Theorie, aber wie jagt man das Brunnenwasser gescheit dadurch? 
Möglich wäre ein großer Pflanzenfilter in Form eines Bachlaufes, aber den müsstest Du dauerhaft betreiben, sonst bringt das nichts.
Ich schätze mal durch die ländliche Lage ist Dein Wasser mit Nitrit "belastet". Das hatte ich bei der Auflistung überflogen 
Ich revidiere meine Aussage, ohne Filteranlage wird das nichts mit dem Brunnenwasser


----------



## Kathrinvdm (3. Juli 2018)

Oh weh …! Einen Bachlauf bekomme ich sicherlich nicht so leicht gezaubert, auch wenn mir das von der Sache her gut gefallen würde … Einen technischen Filter, durch den man das Brunnenwasser schicken könnte, bevor es dann in den Teich geleitet wird, gibt es vermutlich nicht?


----------



## Ida17 (3. Juli 2018)

Technische Filter gibt es schon, aber das Problem wird sein, dass dieser ja nicht permanent gespeist wird.
Oder möchtest Du einen dauerhaften Zufluss haben, so dass der Teich stets neues Wasser bekommt?
Hm, so leicht gebe ich nicht auf, da muss es doch was zu finden sein! 

Mal ganz doof gesagt, was ist denn, wenn Du noch einmal den Wert misst? Mit 2 Testflaschen habe ich beim kh-Wert mal komplett unterschiedliche Ergebnisse gehabt, vielleicht war der Wert nur vorübergehend so hoch?
Wird bei Euch sehr viel durch die umliegenden Bauern gedüngt?


----------



## Kathrinvdm (3. Juli 2018)

Liebe Ida,
ich weiß Deine Unterstützung sehr zu schätzen, ganz lieben Dank! like

Also, das könnte ich natürlich machen, noch mal messen …! Rund ums Dorf wird leider tatsächlich ganz schön gedüngt, aber hier in unserem Dorf befindet sich andererseits auch das Wasserwerk der gesamten Region. Das Grundwasser aus den ganz tiefen Lagen dürfte also prima sein – allerdings geht mein Brunnen natürlich nur sechs Meter runter, das dürften unterschiedliche Wasserschichten sein, denke ich mir. Mein Nachbar, ein alter Bauer direkt nebenan, der seine Trinkwasservorräte komplett aus einem eigenen Brunnen deckt und gar kein Wasser von außen bezieht, schlug mir heute vor, doch meinen Brunnen mal leer zu machen und dann, wenn er sich neu gefüllt hat, nochmals zu messen. Das wäre im Prinzip kein Problem, da ich einen riesigen Garten mit vielen durstigen Pflanzen habe! Den Brunnen bekäme ich schon irgendwie leer. Ich weiß aus Erfahrung, dass er nach ca. zwei Tagen wieder voll sein dürfte.

Ich sorge mich nur langsam ernsthaft um meinen Teich und seine Bewohner - die Verbindung zwischen den beiden Teichteilen ist gestern trocken gefallen und der kleinere Teichteil hat geschätzte die Hälfte bis zwei Drittel seines Wasservolumens eingebüßt, der große Teichteil ca. die Hälfte. Einen Gartenwasserzähler haben wir leider (noch) nicht, aber ich will morgen mal beim Wasserverband nachfragen, was die Installation kostet und wie lange das dauern würde. Die Abwasserentsorgung ist bei uns überproportional teuer, aber wenn wir den Gartenzähler hätten, wäre das ja nicht unser Problem, richtig? Dann könnten wir zur Not auch mit Leitungswasser gegensteuern …

Ich messen morgen gleich als erstes den kritischen Wert nochmal neu. Ich meine, dass ich auch noch eine Packung mit Schnellteststreifen habe – die könnte ich ja parallel mal ausprobieren. Bericht kommt dann umgehend!

Ganz lieben Dank für Deinen Beistand und für jetzt erstmal gute Nacht! 

Nachtrag: Ach so, fast vergessen! Mit dem Filter hatte ich mir das so vorgestellt, dass man das Wasser, welches aus dem Brunnen hochgepumpt wird, erst durch einen Filter leitet und dann in den Teich. Und das immer nur dann, wenn man auch Wasser aus dem Brunnen pumpt. Aber das ist vermutlich zu einfach gedacht, oder?


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Juli 2018)

Ich fülle immer aus unserem Hausbrunnen auf,  wenn der Regen mal wieder nicht genug fällt......mache mir da keinen Kopf.


----------



## Ida17 (4. Juli 2018)

Moin Kathrin,

wenn jetzt Not am Mann ist, dann würde ich neben dem Brunnenwasser parallel auch Leitungswasser in den Teich fließen lassen. 
Die Werte vom Brunnen sind gut, bis auf den Nitritwert (wenn er denn wirklich so hoch ist).
Die Option von Deinem Nachbarn würde ich durchaus in Betracht ziehen, wenn man den Brunnen tatsächlich leerpumpen kann.

Wir machen das jetzt so, der Teich muss erstmal wieder geflutet werden, Hälfte Brunnen-, Hälfte Leitungswasser. Nach dem Fluten würde ich die Werte Nitrit, Nitrat und Ammonium messen und Fische, __ Frösche und Co beobachten. 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Euer Brunnen so belastet ist, sonst würde der Nachbar es nicht als Trinkwasser benutzen. 

Zum Filter: ein technischer Filter wird es nicht bringen, da er dauerhaften Zufluss haben muss. Totto hat einen tollen Bachlauf gebaut, der mal Wasser führt und mal wieder etwas trockener liegt. Dazu hat er Maurerbütten eingegraben, die als Reservoir für die durstigen Pflanzen dienen. Ich hoffe ich hab das jetzt richtig wiedergegeben


----------



## Kathrinvdm (4. Juli 2018)

Moin Ida,
das klingt nach einem guten Plan. Das Thema Bachlauf hatte ich auch schon angedacht – ursprünglich, um einen Teil der Wiese zu entwässern, damit der Boden rund ums Haus trockener steht. Ich hatte an ein Bachbett aus Kieseln diverser Größen gedacht, bis hin zu Findlingen. Die einzige Problematik wäre, das Bachbett vor Zuwucherung von unten zu schützen – Unkrautvlies drunter? Das würde ich dann wohl direkt noch diesen Sommer angehen und dann könnten man das Brunnenwasser dort hinein pumpen. Ich werde mal nach Tottos Bachlauf suchen, den Bau hat er vermutlich ausführlich hier im Forum beschrieben, oder?

Dir zunächst einmal ganz lieben Dank – der Gedankenaustausch hat mir sehr geholfen! 

Liebe Grüße
Kathrin


----------



## Ida17 (4. Juli 2018)

Wie er den Bachlauf gebaut hat, weiß ich nicht, aber die Bilder in seiner Galerie sind toll  

Statt Unkrautvlies würde ich direkt Teichfolie nehmen oder hat die Wieser immer "nasse Füße"?
Lass uns auf jeden Fall einer Deiner Planung teilhaben und vor allem Bilder, Bilder, Bilder


----------



## Kathrinvdm (4. Juli 2018)

Liebe Ida,
ja, diese Wiese ist immer nass – die Nachbargrundstücke liegt höher und wir haben permanente Wassereinsickerungen aus allen Böschungen. Ich glaube, unser Teich entwässert im Prinzip drei Grundstücke … Insofern sind wir bei den Teichwasserwerten immer auch etwas fremdbestimmt, das lässt sich nicht ändern. Es wäre vermutlich keine schlechte Idee, die Fische komplett rauszunehmen, aber das ist schwer zu machen, fürchte ich. Der Teich ist nicht gerade klein und der Untergrund besteht aus Lehm. Das Wasser ist immer milchig hellbraun und wir haben in der Regel keine zehn Zentimeter Sichttiefe. Ich wüsste nicht, wie wir die Fische alle erwischen sollten. Ich habe aber den Eindruck, dass __ Reiher und Co. in diesem Jahr einen sehr guten Job machen, die Fischmenge war vor zwei Jahren sicherlich doppelt so hoch. Ich hatte hier damals auch Fotos gepostet, kann aber meinen alten Thread nicht mehr finden, sonst würde ich direkt verlinken. Eva-Maria war schon mal bei uns, die kennt die Teichsituation (@Eva-Maria, aus Deinen fünf Krebsscheren sind in diesem Jahr ca. 40 geworden! ). 

Ich halte Euch auf alle Fälle auf dem Laufenden und werde Fotos posten, versprochen!


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Juli 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> ich hoffe ich hab das jetzt richtig wiedergegeben


Passt
Da habe ich meinen Bachlauf beschrieben. Vielleicht kannst du da ja was mit nehmen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/neuer-teich-und-jetzt-ein-bach-dazu.44947/#post-502585

Weiter unten sind noch ein paar Bilder in dem Beitrag




Ida17 schrieb:


> aber die Bilder in seiner Galerie sind toll


Jetzt muss ich mir wohl mal wieder meine Galerie anschauen


----------



## Kathrinvdm (4. Juli 2018)

Ich danke Dir! Das sind wertvolle Informationen und Dein Bachlauf sieht toll aus! Ich sammle jetzt erstmal allen Input, den ich bekommen kann und dann beratschlage ich mit meinem Mann, wie wir das Ganze am besten ins Gelände einpassen könnten. Bei uns käme ja noch hinzu, dass optimaler Weise auch das Wasser, welches in der Wiese steht, in den Graben einsickern kann. Vermutlich müsste der Graben bei uns daher etwas tiefer sein und nur im unteren Bereich dicht sein. Dann könnte auch von den Seiten her Wasser aus dem Erdreich in die Rinne einsickern. Ich denke, was den Nährstoffeintrag angeht, wird das nicht ganz optimal sein, aber es nützt ja nix – das Sickerwasser ist da und wird sich seinen Weg suchen. Ich mache in den nächsten Tagen mal ein paar Skizzen um zu zeigen, was ich meine.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (5. Juli 2018)

(Update) 
Wir haben die Nitiritwerte ein zweites Mal bestimmt – leider mit identischem Messergebnis, 0,2 im Teich, 0,4 im Brunnen. Ein Fehler beim ersten Messen scheint also nicht hinter dem hohen Wert im Brunnen zu liegen. Wir haben jetzt die Hälfte des Brunnens durch Wässern des Gartens entleert, die zweite Hälfte des Wassers geht in den Teich, zusammen mit Leitungswasser, um die Nitritwerte des Brunnenwassers auszugleichen. Der Wasserstrahl plätschert aus einem Meter Höhe in den Teich, um durch Bewegung der Oberfläche auch die Sauerstoffzufuhr zu erhöhen. Sobald sich der Brunnen neu gefüllt hat, checken wir den Nitritwert erneut.
(Fortsetzung folgt)


----------



## Ida17 (5. Juli 2018)

Bilder? 

Hört sich gut an, ich bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis!
(in Gedanken plane ich schon mögliche Bachläufe. Ohne jetzt die örtlichen Gegebenheiten zu kennen, aber Tüfteln und Basteln macht eben Spaß )


----------



## Ida17 (10. Juli 2018)

Moin Kathrin,

wie sieht es aus im Teich? Konntet Ihr eine Verschlechterung der Wasserwerte feststellen?


----------



## Kathrinvdm (10. Juli 2018)

Huhu Ida,
im Moment füllen wir erstmal auf, wann immer der Brunnen wieder voll ist. Es scheint leider, dass er sich zunehmend langsamer wieder füllt. Und ich frage mich, ob wir uns da vielleicht einen Bärendienst erweisen, weil das Grundwasser, welches wir dem Boden durch Entleeren des Brunnens entziehen, dazu führt, dass der Grundwasserpegel sinkt und dem Teich dadurch wiederum von unten Wasser entzieht? Das sind so Fragen, die uns gerade beschäftigen. Das Auffüllen des Teiches führt nur zu marginal sichtbarem Anheben des Wasserpegels – ich schätzte mal, dass wir im großen Teich einen Zentimeter gewonnen haben, beim kleinen Teich (die Verbindung ist ja momentan unterbrochen, deswegen können die Pegel durchs wechselseitiges Auffüllen unterschiedlich stark steigen) vielleicht drei Zentimeter. Bei fehlenden 40 bis 50 Zentimetern würde ich sagen, dass die Wasserwerte des Brunnens da aktuell nur homöopathische Wirkung haben dürften. Wir machen aber dennoch weiter. Der letzte Woche im Wetterbericht versprochene Regen für heute und morgen ist schon wieder Geschichte, die Sonne scheint und von der gestern noch tiefhängenden Wolkendecke ist nichts mehr zu sehen. Ich mache nachher mal Fotos und stelle sie hier mir Vergleichsbildern vom vollen Teich ein, damit Du eine bessere Vorstellung bekommst. Hatte ich ja versprochen und hab’s nicht vergessen!


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Juli 2018)

Wasserstand im Brunnen Messen und mit Teichwasserspiegel vergleichen. Schätze für so was benötigst du ein Nivelliergerät.....also wenn du darauf zugriff hast?


----------



## Kathrinvdm (11. Juli 2018)

Ein Nivelliergerät haben wir leider nicht verfügbar, aber wir haben zum einen die Pegel nach Augenschein verglichen und wenn der Brunnen voll ist, steht das Wasser deutlich höher als der Pegel in den Teichen. Zum anderen ist der Untergrund hier generell so nass (auch wenn das Wasser momentan oben an der Oberfläche fehlt), dass wir da mit dem Brunnen vermutlich bei größter Anstrengung nicht so viel an Unterschied bewirken könnten, wie ich es gestern kurz befürchtet hatte (man sieht ja manchmal Geister …). Wir machen jetzt einfach mal weiter, viel anderes bleibt uns nicht übrig. Was gäbe ich um den Regen, der heute in Hamburg niedergeht …!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (11. Juli 2018)

Und hier kommen die versprochenen Bilder:

Gesamtansicht im Winter 2016 (so gekauft und vorgefunden):

 

Großer Teich in diesem Jahr: Vergleichsbilder April/Mai/Juni/Juli:

    

Kleiner Teich: Vergleichsbilder Normalpegel, Juni 2018, Juli 2018 (inzwischen schon wieder etwas stärker befüllt):


----------



## Kathrinvdm (11. Juli 2018)

So, und hier kommt noch eine Skizze der Grundstückssituation: Der hellblau gekennzeichnete Bereich ist der, der normalerweise sehr nass ist, Feuchtwiese quasi. Von den angrenzenden Grundstücken dringt Wasser auf unser Grundstück und sickert in den Teich. Der Grundwasserspiegel ist recht hoch, unser Haus steht zwar trocken, aber der kleine alte Küchenkeller hat in der Regel feuchte Füße. Der Teich fängt das Regenwasser dreier Gebäudedächer auf, dazu das Sickerwasser aus den Nachbargrundstücken. Pink eingezeichnet ist der mögliche Verlauf für ein Bachbett, das die Wiese entwässern und außerdem das Brunnenwasser zur Filterung aufnehmen könnte. Der blaue Punkt an der unteren Grundstücksgrenze in der Mitte bezeichnet den Standort des Brunnens:


----------



## DbSam (11. Juli 2018)

Hallo Kathrin,

wenn Du das so schreibst ...
Ich an Deiner Stelle würde bei diesen Gegebenheiten einfach das Brunnenwasser zuführen ...
Einen Wassertest hast Du gemacht und die Werte sind doch für einen Brunnen aus meiner Sicht vollkommen in Ordnung. 
Selbst den von Dir markierten SiO2-Wert sehe ich nicht als bedenklich an, Leitungswasser kann 5-20 mg/L enthalten.

Ansonsten halt beobachten und lernen.
Deine Bedenken:


Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Und ich frage mich, ob wir uns da vielleicht einen Bärendienst erweisen, weil das Grundwasser, welches wir dem Boden durch Entleeren des Brunnens entziehen, dazu führt, dass der Grundwasserpegel sinkt und dem Teich dadurch wiederum von unten Wasser entzieht?


Dann würde diese Tatsache wiederum einen Kreislauf bilden, was  ...
Ansonsten kann man die Auswirkungen/das Zusammenspiel der Entnahme von Brunnenwasser auf Grundwasserspiegel und Füllstandshöhe im Teich aus der Ferne gar nicht einschätzen. Das könnt Ihr nur aus Erfahrung lernen ...
Vielleicht ist es aber auch gar kein Grundwasser, sondern 'nur' Schichtenwasser? 
Vielleicht ist auch der Lehm ausgetrocknet und das aufgefüllte Wasser kann über evtl. entstandene Trockenrisse eine zeitlang entweichen? 
Vielleicht ... ?


Diese lange Trockenzeit ist aber auch extrem, ich würde da jetzt nicht hektisch irgendwie vorgehen wollen ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Haggard (11. Juli 2018)

Wenn der Brunnen deutlich tiefer, bzw. auf eine andere Wasserschicht zugreift, als der Grundwasserspiegel, sollte das eigentlich kein Problem geben. Aktuell ist bei mir im Angelweiher auch extrem Niedrigwasser, aber die Fische stört es nicht.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (11. Juli 2018)

Lieber Carsten,  
danke für Deine besonnenen Worte. 

Du hast natürlich Recht, Ruhe bewahren ist das beste Vorgehen. Wir füllen inzwischen alle zwei Tage, sobald der Brunnen wieder nachgeladen hat, den Teich auf. Was ich mich jetzt allerdings frage, ist, ob es nicht sinnvoller wäre, nur den großen Teich aufzufüllen und den kleinen erstmal trocken fallen zu lassen, er ist ja ohnehin kurz davor. Ich müsste dann „nur“ die verbliebenen kleinen Goldrotfedern aus dem kleinen, tiefen Bereich des kleinen Teiches herausfischen und in den großen Teich umsetzen. Dann würde ich die Wassermenge gebündelt nur in den großen Teich geben und den trockenen kleinen Teich in der Zwischenzeit von Sediment und Mülm befreien. Wenn es dann wieder ordentlich regnet, füllt der große Teich den kleinen dann automatisch mit auf – der Überlauf für beide befindet sich nämlich im kleinen Teich. Und zum Lehm – hmmm. Ich glaube eigentlich nicht, dass der so tiefe Risse bekommen kann, die so einen relevanten Wasserverlust verursachen. Es handelt sich um ein natürliches Lehmvorkommen – unser Grundstück war früher eine Lehmkuhle, in der die Bauern den Lehm für den Hausbau abgebaut haben. Es sollte also eine wirklich dicke Lehmschicht unter dem Teich vorhanden sein … Aber klar – wer weiß? Nachschauen kann ich schlecht …


----------



## DbSam (11. Juli 2018)

Hallo Kathrin,

zu Deinen letzten 'Lehm'-Bemerkungen/-sätzen:
Wir können hier leider nur lesen und mutmaßen, Deine Bodengegebenheiten kennen wir nicht.
Wenn Du einen Wasserverlust ausschließt, dann hast Du Deine eigene Frage von weiter vorn eigentlich schon beantwortet:


Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> ..., dazu führt, dass der Grundwasserpegel sinkt und dem Teich dadurch wiederum von unten Wasser entzieht?


 Dann könnt Ihr also bedenkenlos Euren Brunnen leeren.

Den kleinen Lehmteich trocken legen ...
Hhmm, kommt ja wieder auf den kompletten Untergrund an.
Ich kenne es so, dass man Lehmteiche eigentlich nicht vollständig austrocknen lassen sollte, da sich evtl. dabei entstehende Risse schwer schließen. Dabei wird von künstlich angelegten Lehmteichen ausgegangen.
Wenn natürlich alles 'eine einzige Lehmkuhle' ist, da kann sich das natürlich komplett anders verhalten. 
Da kenne ich mich aber nicht mehr aus. Vermutlich trocknet der Lehm in den tieferen Lagen auch nicht so schnell aus, als dass es Euch Probleme bereiten könnte.

Wahrscheinlich würde ich an Deiner Stelle die Gelegenheit auch nutzen und den kleinen Teich 'entmulmen'.
Aber wahrscheinlich würde ich gleich wieder Wasser zuführen und das Dingens nicht so lange trocken stehen lassen.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Vermutlich kann ich Dich aber trösten:
Ich habe nächste Woche Urlaub und will/muss weiter mauern.
Wenn ich so an meine 'Maurerei' im letzten Jahr denke, dann müsste die nächste Woche komplett verregnet sein.


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Juli 2018)

Und, habt ihr was von dem Regen ab bekommen.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (11. Juli 2018)

Carsten, danke für Deine Einschätzung! Und Totto: nee, nullkommanix. Alles trocken …


----------



## Kathrinvdm (14. Juli 2018)

Sooo, das war ein langer Tag – ich kann alle meine Knochen fühlen! 

Heute habe ich zusammen mit einer Freundin den kleinen (fast trockenen) Teich bearbeitet. Wir haben einen Teil der Uferbepflanzung entfernt oder gekürzt. Dann haben wir angefangen, den trockengefallenen Randbereich aufzuräumen (Äste, Zweige und abgestorbene Pflanzenteile entfernt, Steine weggenommen und die dicke Sedimentschicht vorsichtig abgetragen und zunächst in den oberen Bereich der trockenen Zone geharkt. So konnte das Wasser ablaufen und Kleinstlebewesen zwischen die Pflanzen oder in die verbliebene Pfütze in der Mitte krabbeln. Dann haben wir ganz vorsichtig und behutsam begonnen, das Sediment aus der Mitte des Teiches zu ziehen, wo noch ein runder Bereich von ca. 3 bis 4 Metern unter Wasser steht. Nach jeder Ladung haben wir auf Lebewesen kontrolliert und sind, wo nötig, zur Rettung geschritten. Was mich erschreckt hat: Ich hatte angenommen, dass der Teich in der Mitte einen deutlich tieferen Bereich hat, also mindestens eine Stufe von 50 Zentimetern. Aber nix! Der Teich geht einfach ganz flach mit minimaler Schräge bis zum tiefsten Punkt in der Mitte weiter. Das heißt, dass die verbliebene „Pfütze“ noch eine maximale Tiefe von vielleicht 20 cm hat. Krass! Aber es war zumindest insofern hilfreich, als dass wir die verbliebenen Fische recht einfach herauskeschern konnten. Es waren dort nur noch eine Handvoll kleiner Goldrotfedern drin (ca. 5 cm lang) und dann noch eine andere kleine Fischart, von der ich bislang gar nicht wusste, dass sie auch im Teich wohnt (wir haben ja nicht mal 5 cm Sichttiefe wegen des lehmigen Wassers). Die unbekannte Fischart sieht mir nach Fischen aus, die eher am Grund leben. Silbrig, schmaler konischer Körperbau und das Maul sehr weit unten sitzend. Die Fischchen hatten Körperlängen zwischen vier und acht Zentimetern. Insgesamt haben wir ungefähr 60 bis 70 kleine Fische, sowie eine große schwere __ Teichmuschel eingesammelt und in den großen Teich umgesetzt, dazu ca. 10 Krebsscheren und einige andere Wasserpflanzen. Jene Pflanzen, die im kleinen Teich ziemlich gewuchert hatten, haben wir bei der Gelegenheit gleich etwas dezimiert. 

Im großen Teich haben wir alle Luftsprudler ersetzt, die Fische vom kleinen Teich eingesetzt und den zu zwei Dritteln gefüllten Brunnen in den Teich entleert. 

Fertig für heute! Puuuh.


----------



## troll20 (14. Juli 2018)

Habt ihr keine Freiwillige Feuerwehr im Ort die mal wieder ihre Spritzen und Schläuche auf Funktion testen müssen?
Und dabei gleich mal vom Hydranten ein bissel Wasser in eure __ Senke 

Eh Teich leiten können.


----------



## Haggard (15. Juli 2018)

Hatten die unbekannten Fische zufällig Barteln und noch schwarze Flecken ? Dann sind das bestimmt Gründlinge.
Angaben wie immer ohne Gewähr 

Jedenfalls sind das doch tolle Überraschungen. Mit der Feuerwehr würde ich mir auch überlegen, einmal wieder richtig voll machen, nachdem Du aufgeräumt hast.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (15. Juli 2018)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
die Feuerwehr habe ich tatsächlich auch schon im Visier – ein Gespräch steht in Kürze an! Ich nutze diese Woche noch, um Teiche und Ufer zu reinigen (vom trockenen Teichbereich aus komme ich an Uferbereiche heran, die von außen gar nicht mehr zugänglich sind) und am kommenden Wochenende habe ich dann den Termin bei der Feuerwehr. 

@Haggard: Ja, so sahen die kleinen Kerlchen aus – Gründlinge also! Na, so schnell werde ich die vermutlich nicht mehr zu Gesicht bekommen. Nach dem Einsetzen im großen Teich waren sie natürlich sofort weg. Heute morgen schwamm zum Glück kein Fisch kieloben; sie scheinen die Umtopfaktion gut überstanden zu haben. Jedenfalls hoffe ich das sehr!


----------



## Ida17 (15. Juli 2018)

Moin,

das hört sich doch gut an 
Meinst Du, es wäre möglich den kleinen Teich etwas tiefer zu machen? Jetzt hätte man die Gelegenheit dazu und es wäre in solch trockenen Zeiten nicht so arg für die Tiere. Aber vermutlich geht dabei die dichte Lehmschicht kaputt oder?


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Juli 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Aber vermutlich geht dabei die dichte Lehmschicht kaputt oder?


Glaube Sie hatte etwas von einr Ehemaligen Tongrube geschrieben......Tippe mal da sind dann noch mehre Meter an Ton drunter ist.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (15. Juli 2018)

Ja genau, die Lehmschicht sollte (sollte!) ordentlich dick sein, nach allem was wir wissen. 

Wir haben heute auch gleich weitergeackert: Zuerst haben wir die letzte kleine Goldrotfeder eingefangen – meine Güte, die hat sich vielleicht gesperrt! Immer wieder ausgebüxt ist sie, als wenn sie eigentlich gerne noch in der Matschpfütze (denn mehr war es heute nicht mehr) geblieben wäre. Außer der kleinen Feder haben wir noch zwei von den Gründlingen gefunden und ebenfalls eingesammelt. __ Gelbrandkäfer, Libellenlarven, so skorpionartig aussehende __ Käfer und allerlei anderes Kleingetier haben wir zum Großteil im Tümpel belassen, denn die können sich selber helfen, wenn es zu trocken wird, oder? Der große Teich liegt ja gleich nebenan.

Und dann haben wir weiter Schlamm aus dem kleinen Teich gezogen, mit Gartenharken. Die haben sich als bestes Werkzeug erwiesen, weil das Wasser abfließen kann und man auch schnell sieht, ob man Kleinstlebewesen erwischt hat. Wie bereits geschrieben, hatte ich ja gestern zu meiner Überraschung entdeckt, dass der Teich in der Mitte nicht wesentlich tiefer war als am Uferrand. Dachte ich.

Aber: Als meine Freundin, die im Randbereich stand, heute einen Schritt in die Mitte des Teiches tat, versank sie ratzfatz bis zum Rand ihrer (sehr) kurzen Hose in einem gigantischen Matschloch – als würde sie im Moor versinken! Ich musste sie retten, alleine wäre sie vermutlich gar nicht rausgekommen. Das war ein ordentlicher Schreck! Also sieht es so aus, als hätte es mal eine deutlich tiefere Zone im Teich gegeben, die sich über viele Jahre hinweg komplett mit Mulm gefüllt hat. Darum scheint sich vor unserem Hauskauf niemand gekümmert zu haben, in ein paar Jahren wäre der Teich vermutlich verlandet.

Wir haben heute erstmal so viel Schlamm rausgezogen wie möglich war, ohne dass wir zwei im Sumpf versinken und haben den Schlamm die Ufer hochgezogen. So kann das Wasser abließen, Insekten können zurück in die Schlammpfütze krabbeln und die Sonne kann den Schlamm trocknen. In den kommenden Tagen wiederholen wir die Prozedur, beziehungsweise eine von und zieht weiteren Schlamm raus, während die andere den trockeneren Schlamm vom oberen Uferbereich abträgt und am Knick entsorgt, wo er nicht stört.

So, und jetzt erstmal


----------



## DbSam (15. Juli 2018)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> versank sie ratzfatz bis zum Rand ihrer (sehr) kurzen Hose in einem gigantischen Matschloch


Was soll man denn hier ohne Fettnapf antworten? 


Hhhhmmmm....
Ich hätte sie jedenfalls auch gerettet. Vermutlich ... 



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Kathrinvdm (15. Juli 2018)

Lach! Das ehrt Dich. Vermutlich …


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Juli 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hhhhmmmm....
> Ich hätte sie jedenfalls auch gerettet. Vermutlich ...


...aber erst ein bisschen zuschauen, denke ich mal....


Ein Foto hat du davon leider nicht ..... auch nicht wenn ganz lieb bitte bitte sagt...



Kannst du auch da einstellen. *https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/die-gesichter-hinter-den-usernamen.23399/page-10*


----------



## Kathrinvdm (16. Juli 2018)

Tse! Ihr glaubt doch nicht im Ernst, dass ich riskiere, eine Kamera oder ein Handy mit in das Matschloch zu nehmen? Ihr habt ja Ideen … 
Nee nee, davon gibt’s keine Fotos, da müsst Ihr schon die eigenen Vorstellungskraft bemühen. Aber bei Gelegenheit werde ich im oben verlinkten Vorstellungsthread ein Foto einstellen, versprochen. Aber ohne Matsch.


----------



## Phiobus (17. Juli 2018)

Stelle mir grad das Gesicht vor das die Freundin macht während Kathrin sagt:
"Warte, nicht bewegen sonst sinkst Du tiefer ein.
Ruhig atmen, ich komme gleich... 
Hmmm, wo ist denn meine Kamera ?!?


----------



## Ida17 (17. Juli 2018)

Ihr seid manchmal echt furchtbar 
Und nur neidisch auf die Gratis-Fango-Packung


----------



## Kathrinvdm (17. Juli 2018)

@Phiobus: Lach! Ich glaube, dann wäre ich mit einem Matschhagel eingedeckt worden. Zu recht!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (18. Juli 2018)

(update)
Ich habe mit der örtlichen freiwilligen Feuerwehr gesprochen, die mir gerne helfen würde, aber momentan ein striktes Verbot hat, Wasser abzugeben, die dürfen wegen der Dürre nicht mal Übungen abhalten. Aber der freundliche Brandmeister verwies mich an den Wasserverband. Ich möge das Problem dort schildern und um einen Standzähler und die Erlaubnis zur Wasserentnahme bitten. Beim Wasserverband wurde ich mit dem Geschäftsführer verbunden, der sich mein Problem geduldig anhörte. Dann schilderte er die zur Zeit dramatische Situation schrumpfender Wasserkapazitäten wegen der anhaltenden Dürre. Er erzählte mir, dass der Wasserverband zum ersten Mal seit 50 Jahren eine Pressemeldung herausgegeben habe mit der Bitte an die Bevölkerung, so viel Wasser wie möglich zu sparen, keine Gärten zu wässern, keine Felder. Aber er sagte auch, dass mein Fall etwas anderes sei als die Erdbeerfelder, um deren Bewässerung täglich nachgesucht werde. Er sagte, dass die Fische nicht sterben dürften und dass er sich für mein Anliegen verwenden würde. UM 14 Uhr soll ich dort wieder anrufen und dann werde ich erfahren, ob ich Wasser bekomme. Wenn ja, wird mir die Feuerwehr bei der Durchführung helfen mit Equipment und Manpower. Im Gegenzug habe ich versprochen, Samstag zum Grillfest der Feuerwehr zu kommen. Fairer Deal, oder? Natürlich kommt dann auch was in die Feuerwasserkasse rein … 

Drückt mir die Daumen!
Kathrin


----------



## troll20 (18. Juli 2018)

Na das wäre ja perfekt, ich drück mal alle 10 Daumen l


----------



## Kathrinvdm (18. Juli 2018)

(update)

Aaaaaaalso … Puh erstmal! Ich habe die Zusage, dass ich einen Standzähler bekomme und Wasser entnehmen darf! 

Aaaaaber: Es ist aktuell gar kein Standzähler verfügbar! Alle ausgeliehen. Ich soll Freitag noch mal nachfragen …  Meine armen Fische! Ich pumpe jetzt gleich erstmal den Brunnen leer und werde danach auch noch Leitungswasser hinterherschicken. Aber das sind echt nur Tropfen … Wenn ich sehe, wie wenig das Brunnenwasser für den Wasserpegel tut, dann brauche ich bestimmt 30 Kubikmeter, um den Wasserstand signifikant zu erhöhen. Oder mehr. Ich werde mir, sobald der Wassersegen kommt, den Vorher-Pegelstand notieren und dann nach 10 und 20 Kubikmetern noch mal markieren. Dann habe ich zukünftig eine bessere Vorstellung davon, welche Wassermengen ich bewegen muss, um wirklich etwas zu bewegen. Man lernt ja nie aus …

Der Brandmeister meines Dorfes ist ein echter Schatz! Er hat gesagt, wann immer der Standzähler verfügbar ist, solle ich Bescheid sagen und dann ist er zur Stelle und hilft mir mit Schläuchen und Ahnung. Toll! Ich liebe mein Dorf. Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass schnell ein Standzähler verfügbar wird!

Bitte bitte weiter Daumendrücken für uns!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (19. Juli 2018)

(update) 
Ich habe gestern Abend noch einen Nachbarn getroffen, der mir, als wir über die Wassermisere sprachen, sagte, dass er einen Bauern kenne, der so einen Standzähler habe und ihn akut nicht verwende. Er werde diesen morgen fragen, ob ich mir den Zähler leihen dürfe. Die Wasserkosten würde ich dann direkt an diesen entrichten. Mal sehen, was sich da ergibt! Ich werde berichten …


----------



## Kathrinvdm (19. Juli 2018)

(update)
Standwasserzähler steht schon vor der Haustür – den hat mein netter Nachbar heute morgen direkt um 9 Uhr vorbeigebracht. Seitdem versuche ich, den Brandmeister telefonisch zu erreichen. Sobald er nachher da ist und für mich Zeit hat, kann das Wasser fließen. Hurra!


----------



## DbSam (19. Juli 2018)

Hallo Kathrin,

Dich kann man anscheinend nicht heiraten. 
Wenn Du Dir was in den Kopf gesetzt hast, dann drängelst Du Gott und alle Welt in Deine gewünschte Richtung. 
Das ist so gar nichts für mich, meinen Gartenstuhl und mein Bier.
Mein Beileid an Deinen Mann. 


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Schön, dass trotz aller vermeintlichen Schwierigkeiten alles doch noch so klappt.  
Nun nur noch beten, dass noch genügend feuchter Lehm unter der vertrockneten Oberfläche ist und das Wasser nicht im Nirwana verschwindet.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (19. Juli 2018)

Prust! Ich _drängle_ doch nicht! Ich bin einfach nur _charmant._


----------



## Haggard (19. Juli 2018)

Hast Du eigentlich noch ordentlich Schlamm aus der Pfütze ( mit den Gründlingen ) bekommen können ?


----------



## Kathrinvdm (19. Juli 2018)

Ja und wir haben es jetzt auch erstmal so gemacht, dass wir nur den großen Teich auffüllen und den kleinen noch nicht. Wir haben in den Verbindungsgraben einen Staudamm gebaut (das hat Spaß gemacht!), so dass der kleine Teich erstmal trocken bleibt. Dann können wir am Wochenende den kleinen Teich weiter entschlammen und ihn dann erst im Anschluss wieder „in Betrieb“ nehmen. Der große Teich ist deutlich jünger und hat noch nicht so viel Schlamm. Dafür müssen wir dort im Anschluss eine großangelegte Schilfentfernungsaktion starten … daran mag ich jetzt noch gar nicht denken! 

Ach ja, übrigens: WASSER LÄUFT!


----------



## DbSam (19. Juli 2018)

Cool 
Tja, was eine charmante Frau so alles bewirken kann.  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Kathrinvdm (19. Juli 2018)

Alter Schwede: 40.000 Kubikmeter! Haben den Hahn gerade abgedreht. Und um den höchsten Pegel zu erreichen, müssten wir wohl noch mal ungefähr das Gleiche drauf tun. Ich konnte ja vorher nie abschätzen, wie groß unser Teich ist, oder welches Volumen er wohl haben mag, aber ich stelle fest: ganz schön groß! Und der kleine Teich ist ja dabei noch vollkommen leer … Puh …!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (20. Juli 2018)

Wir haben gerade noch mal auf die Wasseruhr geschaut und die Zählerstände verglichen – es waren sogar 50 Kubikmeter! Also hat der Teich normalerweise vermutlich um die 120.000 bis 140.000 Liter Wasser. Und der kleine Teich ist da noch nicht mitgerechnet, das werden vermutlich auch noch mal 30.000 l sein. Wieder was gelernt!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (20. Juli 2018)

Ich möchte mich ganz herzlich bei Euch allen bedanken – Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen! Es ist schön zu merken, dass man mit solchen, bislang ungekannten Problemen nicht ganz alleine dasteht, sondern hier im Forum sympathischen und kompetenten Rat findet – und das auch noch auf vergnügliche Weise!


----------



## troll20 (22. Juli 2018)

Du gibst doch auch viel zurück 
Denn was wären unsere Ideen ohne jemand der sie umsetzt und das Ergebnis zeigt.
Von daher


----------



## Kathrinvdm (22. Juli 2018)

Apropos Ergebnis zeigen, Teich vorher:

       

Und Teich 50.000 l später:

       

Nachtrag: Komisch: „In echt“ sieht der Unterschied der Wasserpegel viel größer aus!


----------



## DbSam (23. Juli 2018)

Hallo Kathrin,



Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Komisch: „In echt“ sieht der Unterschied der Wasserpegel viel größer aus!


Na ja, liegt vielleicht auch an den kleinen Superminibildchen. Vielleicht hat der Bilderschrumpfer den Wasserstand gleich mitgeschrumpft.
Hauptsache "In echt" hat die Aktion geholfen. 

Hast Du eventuell gleich mal eine provisorische Wasserstandsmesslatte in den Grund geschlagen, um die Veränderung im Pegel zu messen?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Kathrinvdm (23. Juli 2018)

Hallo Carsten,
die Bilder waren eigentlich größer – schrumpft die Forensoftware diese, wenn sie zu groß sind? Ich versuche später einfach noch mal, größere Bilder einzustellen. Als Pegelstandsmesser nehmen wir einen kleinen Findling im Teich – der ist jetzt komplett mit Wasser bedeckt, vorher lag er so gut wie trocken. Der Unterschied beträgt in etwa 30 cm.


----------



## Ida17 (23. Juli 2018)

Moin Kathrin,

da bin ich aber froh, dass das so gut geklappt hat. Gab es viele Ausfälle was Flora und Fauna betraf oder ist alles gut gegangen?
Die Daumen sind weiter gedrückt, dass bald der Regen kommt! 

Wie war denn eigentlich das Feuerwehrfest?


----------



## Kathrinvdm (23. Juli 2018)

Moin Ida, 

es gab bei der erwünschten Fauna keine Ausfälle (eine Rattenfamilie, die sich augenscheinlich in den Wurzeln unterhalb der Insel eingenistet hatte, verließ bei steigendem Wasserpegel zeternd und fiepend die Insel und schwamm Richtung Nachbargrundstück davon). Bei der Flora habe ich direkt ein wenig ausgelichtet, alles andere hat überlebt. Regen ist immer noch nicht in Sicht – im Gegenteil: 32 Grad und Sonnenschein sind für die kommenden Tage angesagt. Aber meine Retter haben gesagt, dass sie bei zukünftigem Wasserbedarf gerne wieder helfen werden. 

Das Feuerwehrfest war nett – ich habe eine Spende in die Kasse getan und dem Brandmeister persönlich noch ein kleines Kaffee-Präsent gemacht. Das Fest an sich war hauptsächlich Grillfest mit Getränkestand und man durfte mit einem Feuerwehrauto mitfahren. Und die Feuerwehrkapelle hat unverdrossen und unbeeindruckt von der Hitze zwei Stunden durchmusiziert. Die Feuerwehrübungsvorführung musste allerdings wegen der Wasserknappheit ausfallen (die aber nicht nur auf meine Wasserentnahme zurückzuführen ist!). 

Wie sieht es denn bei Dir und Deinem Teich aus – hast Du wenigstens ordentlich Regen?


----------



## Ida17 (23. Juli 2018)

Schön, dass alles soweit in Ordnung ist und sich die Nagerfamilie noch rechtzeitig aufgemacht hat, die können ja ganz gut schwimmen 
Der niedrige Wasserstand hatte somit auch sein Gutes, einmal, dass man doch jetzt ungefähr abschätzen kann wie viel Wasser der Teich hat und zum anderen, tut so eine Auslichtungsaktion der Pflanzenwelt auch gut. Seit Ihr schon durch damit oder liegt noch ein ganzes Stück vor Euch? Bei den Temperaturen sollte man nicht zu viel arbeiten 

Ach so kleine nette Feste sind doch schön und man trifft dort wieder Jan und Matthes, sowas gibt es leider nicht bei uns... obwohl unser Stadtteil auch mehr ein Dorf ist.
Hast Du wenigstens auch eine Runde mit dem roten Flitzer gedreht? Die Männer hier wären sicherlich nicht von Bildern abgeneigt, Saubande 

Mein Teich macht bislang einen guten Eindruck, trotz trüber Sicht. Ich muss aber auch ständig Wasser nachfüllen, bzw. einmal die Woche mindestens einen Wasserwechsel machen. Der Rest vom Garten ist dann immer sehr dankbar, wenn die Pumpe Gas gibt. Ich lade gleich mal Bilder in meiner Doku hoch 

Regen... meinst Du das tropfenartige Gemisch was vom Himmel kommt? Kenn ich nicht  ne Spaß beiseite, der verdunstet in der Atmosphäre oder sogar da drüber 
Seit Anfang Mai kommt nichts mehr runter, von den örtlichen Hitzegwittern bleiben wir auch stets verschont. Die Gärten und der anliegende Park mit den Ruhrauen sehen katastrophal aus und die Leute sind so dolle, dass die auf den staubtrockenen Wiesen auch noch grillen und den Schrott liegen lassen


----------



## Kathrinvdm (23. Juli 2018)

Nee, Feuerwehrauto bin ich nicht gefahren, aber dafür habe ich noch ein paar mehr Menschen aus dem Dorf kennengelernt, das war sehr schön. Wir wohnen ja erst seit März 2016 hier, da gibt es noch einige – für uns – Unbekannte.  Und ich habe mit dem Vorsitzenden des Heimatvereins unterhalten, bei dem ich mich kürzlich zur Mitarbeit an der Dorfchronik angemeldet habe. Kennengelernt habe ich ihn, als ich im Mai Wahlhelferin war. Man muss sich ja schließlich einbringen ins Dorf. 

Deine Doku werde ich mich die Tage mal in Ruhe anschauen. So etwas habe ich hier noch gar nicht – dafür war bislang einfach keine Zeit! Im Teich steht noch das Schildproblem an – das Zeug hat sich auf bestimmt 40 Quadratmeter ausgedehnt. War ein grandiose Idee des Vorbesitzers, Schild ohne Rhizomsperre in den Teich zu setzen . Aber netterweise haben sich Nachbarn bereiterklärt, uns bei der Herkulesaufgabe zu helfen. Wir wollten bloß erstmal den Teich auffüllen und den Bewohnern genügend Zeit geben, sich zu akklimatisieren, bevor wir schon wieder die Bude stürmen. Ob es hier jemanden im Forum mit Schilfräumerfahrung gibt? Ich habe mir gedacht, dass es wahrscheinlich das Beste wäre, die Rhizome mit Grabegabeln zu heben, oder? Das wird jedenfalls noch ein echter Spaß …

Für jetzt wünsche ich uns allen aber erstmal Regen und


----------



## DbSam (23. Juli 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Die Männer hier wären sicherlich nicht von Bildern abgeneigt, Saubande


Klar doch, aber nur wegen den roten Autos. 


Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Nee, Feuerwehrauto bin ich nicht gefahren


So etwas von schade aber auch, also diesmal wieder keine schönen Bilder ... 

Hallo Kathrin,
die Frage nach dem Pegelstandsmesser bezieht sich auch auf die aktuellen Tage nach der Befüllung.
Ich würde mit der Kenntnis der Wassermenge und des Pegelunterschiedes der Befüllung nun an Deiner Stelle versuchen den ungefähren Verlust pro Tag über 'Pi mal Daumen' zu ermitteln ...
Kann manchmal hilfreich sein ...



Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gedacht ... die Rhizome mit Grabegabeln zu heben


Das kannst Du schon so machen. Aber das wird so nichts werden, die hängen alle zusammen.
Den Bildern nach zu urteilen, würde ich mir zumindest 'nen Minibagger o.ä nehmen, wenn damit die zu rodenden Schilfstandplätze erreichbar sind.
Oder Ihr macht es doch per Hand und wir freuen uns auf 'endlich ein paar interessante Bilder'. 



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Kathrinvdm (23. Juli 2018)

Hallo Carsten,
mit der Hand kann man das __ Schilf nicht rausziehen, das habe ich schon versucht. Da brechen die Halme und das Rhizom bleibt im Boden. Deswegen dachte ich, dass es gehen müsste, die Rhizome mit der Gabel zu lockern und anzuheben. Den Rest dann per Hand. Oder hast Du noch ein anderes Ass im Ärmel? Mit einem Minibagger gibt es keine Zugang zum Teich, da ist nichts zu machen. Mein Nachbar, an dessen Grundstücksgrenze der Schilfgürtel direkt anschließt, wird mir kaum erlauben, seinen Garten mit einem Bagger zuschanden zu fahren …  

Ach so, Nachtrag zum Pegelstand: Guter Punkt, ich werde eine Holzlatte in den Teich setzen und Pegelstände markieren.


----------



## DbSam (23. Juli 2018)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Deswegen dachte ich, dass es gehen müsste, die Rhizome mit der Gabel zu lockern und anzuheben. Den Rest dann per Hand.



Gut, dann freuen wir uns auf ein paar schöne Bilder von Deiner Freundin, wie ...


Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> sie ratzfatz bis zum Rand ihrer (sehr) kurzen Hose in einem gigantischen Matschloch


 ... versinkt. 




Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Oder hast Du noch ein anderes Ass im Ärmel?


Nee, wenn Du mit Technik nicht herankommst, dann nur viele und sehr starke Hände. 
Man könnte z.B. die Feuerwehr fragen. Vielleicht habt ihr eine im Ort? 

Zu zweit oder zu dritt geht auch, aber dann stirbt man einen Heldentod ... 
Also eher in Richtung 'geht nicht'.
Wenn ich die Wahl hätte zwischen '__ Schilf entfernen' oder '2 m³ Beton schaufeln'. Dann wie Al Bundy: 'B'


Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (23. Juli 2018)

Ein Glück das du keine Folie im Teich hast. So kann man auch mit Axt und co. die Wurzeln zerteilen um sie zu entfernen. Astscheren machen sich auch ganz gut .


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Juli 2018)

... ich würde auch mal bei der Feuerwehr anfragen.... vielleicht freut man sich da, wenn man zu 'Übungszwecken'
in euren Teich darf. Paar kalte Getränke und 'ne Grillwurscht und die Jungs sind nicht mehr zu halten


----------



## Kathrinvdm (28. Juli 2018)

Ihr glaubt es nicht – heute hatten wir ein richtig amtliches Gewitter mit einer ganzen Menge Regen! Halleluja, was für ein Segen! Ein Aufseufzer der Erleichterung schien durch Garten und Teich zu gehen, ich freue mich schon auf den ersten Gang durch den Garten morgen früh. 

Liebe Grüße und gute Nacht!


----------



## troll20 (29. Juli 2018)

Na das scheint aber ganz schön heftig gewesen zu sein, wenn bis jetzt noch keine Bilder da sind. Alles okay???


----------



## Kathrinvdm (29. Juli 2018)

Alles ok! Der Regen war ziemlich amtlich, der Garten atmet auf und im kleine Teich, der vorher nur noch eine Pfütze von ca. 1 m Durchmesser hatte, steht jetzt wieder eine Wasserfläche von ca. 2 m Durchmesser. Der große Teich sieht auch besser aus – der Regen hat eine sich nach der Einleitung des Leitungswassers bildende Kahmhaut erstmal wieder beseitigt, jetzt schillert es nur noch hie und da. Man sieht den Unterschied im großen Teich nicht so sehr, aber ich würde schätzen, dass es 3 cm mehr an Wasserpegel gebracht hat. So in etwa. Fotos machen habe ich noch nicht geschafft, weil ich seit Donnerstag Besuch habe und ständig auf dem Sprung bin! Aber morgen wird’s wieder ruhiger, dann drehe ich mal wieder eine Fotorunde durch den Garten.

Liebe Grüße und schönen Abend!
Kathrin


----------



## Dalmore86 (15. Aug. 2018)

Moin moin an alle 
Ich befülle seit Jahren mein teich mit Brunnen Wasser.
Lasse nur immer erst etwas Wasser ablaufen.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (15. Aug. 2018)

Update: Die 50.000 l Wasser sind inzwischen komplett wieder wegverdunstet, der Teich erneut auf sehr niedrigem Stand – unfassbar, wie schnell das ging! Es hat in den vergangenen Tagen glücklicherweise geregnet, sonst wäre vermutlich noch mehr Wasser weg. Gut ist auch, dass sich die Temperaturen hier oben im Norden stark abgekühlt haben und es ist seit Tagen schon eher bewölkt und regnet regelmäßig. Den Fischen scheint es gut zu gehen, es hat – nach dem einem Todesfall im Juni – glücklicherweise keine weiteren Verluste gegeben. Wir werden den niedrigen Pegelstand in den kommenden Wochen nutzen, um dem __ Schilf im großen Teich den Kampf anzusagen und den Teich weiter zu reinigen. Im kleinen Teich, in dem nach wie vor nur eine kleine Pfütze in der Mitte steht, wächst mittlerweile allerhand Kraut im getrockneten Schlamm, das Zeug scheint ein guter Nährboden zu sein. Ich werde zusehen, dass wir den Schlamm weiter abtragen, so lange noch so wenig Wasser im kleinen Teich steht. Im Herbst wird sich das ganz sicher schnell wieder ändern …


----------



## Kathrinvdm (6. Sep. 2018)

Seit meinem letzten Beitrag gab es so gut wie keinen Regen hier oben im Norden und im Teich war zuletzt deutlich weniger Wasser als zu dem Zeitpunkt, als wir den Teich aufgefüllt hatten. Die Teichrose fiel trocken und die Insel war ebenfalls trockenen Fußes zu erreichen. Der kleine Teich verlandete ebenfalls und die Fische saßen in der verbliebenen Pfütze des großen Teiches fest. Deswegen haben wir einen neuen Anlauf gestartet und den Teich mithilfe des Wasserverbandes und unserer örtlichen Feuerwehr erneut befüllt: 110.000 l Wasser. 110 Kubikmeter!  Und zum Höchststand fehlen immer noch gute 20 cm, aber wir wollten es auch nicht übertreiben.  Es ist für die kommenden Tage Regen angesagt und den warten wir mal ab. Wir gehen davon aus, dass das die letzte Teichfüllaktion für dieses Jahr war, das Wetter kühlt ja deutlich ab und die Hitzewelle dürfte damit größtenteils durch sein. Zumindest hier oben.

Während der Teich leer war, haben wir den Gelegenheit genutzt und jede Menge Steine, Äste, Totholz und Gerümpel aus dem Schlick zu fischen. Wir haben tatsächlich einen kompletten Sonnenschirm gefunden! Unfassbar, was unter dem Vorbesitzer alles seinen Weg in den Teich gefunden hat …

Außerdem haben wir das __ Schilf bodenkurz abgeschnitten, so dass die Halme jetzt unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche enden. Ein Gartenmensch hat uns gesagt, dass man die Pflanze auf diese Weise ertränken könne. Ob das stimmt? Wir werden es sehen … Einen Versuch ist es immerhin wert.

Davon abgesehen ist meine größte Sorge im Moment, ob die Fische die immense Frischwasserzufuhr verkraften werden. Immerhin wirkten die Schwärme kleiner Fische sehr agil, nachdem das Einfüllen des Wassers abgeschlossen war. Und zwar gut agil, nicht panisch. Aber von den großen Fischen haben wir noch überhaupt nichts gesehen, ich bin gespannt, wie die Lage morgen früh aussieht – vielleicht hat der __ Reiher ja auch alle großen Fische geholt …

Ich bin jetzt erstmal erleichtert, dass der Teich wieder wie ein Teich aussieht und hoffe, seine Bewohner freuen sich auch über den neu gewonnenen Platz. Über alles weitere werde ich berichten. Bilder kommen noch.

Herzliche Grüße und Euch allen einen schönen geruhsamen Abend!
Kathrin


----------



## Digicat (8. Sep. 2018)

Servus Kathrin

Konntest du die Brücke auf die Insel auch reparieren/erneuern ?

LG
Helmut


----------



## Kathrinvdm (9. Sep. 2018)

Lieber Helmut,
berechtigte Frage! Aber leider nee – da bewahrheitet sich mal wieder, dass gut Ding Weile haben will! In diesem Jahr haben wir – teilweise unerwartet – so viele dringendere Reparaturen und Umbauten auf dem Plan, dass wir den Brückenschlag erstmal entspannt aufs nächste Jahr verschoben haben. Zumal wir in diesem trockenen Sommer ohnehin trockenen Fußes zur Insel gelangen konnten … 

Durch die langanhaltende Trockenheit haben wir jetzt auch eine ganz gute Idee davon, wo der Teich wie tief ist. Fast sind wir in Versuchung gekommen, einfach einen Landweg zur INsel zu bauen, aber das haben wir dann doch wieder verworfen. Also: Brücke nächstes Jahr. Dafür ist der Teich jetzt einmal sauber und das __ Schilf ist radikal runtergeschnitten worden, das ist ja auch schon mal was.

Sobald sich in Sachen Brücke etwas tut, werde ich selbstverständlich berichten!


----------



## Digicat (9. Sep. 2018)

Danke für die Info, Kathrin.

Dachte das es eine Erleichterung gewesen wäre, trockenen Fußes die Brücke zu bauen. Ob sich so bald wieder so eine Gelegenheit bietet ? Angesichts des Klimawandels hast du vielleicht Glück, daß im nächsten Jahr wieder so eine Trockenheit herrscht. 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (10. Sep. 2018)

Digicat schrieb:


> daß im nächsten Jahr wieder so eine Trockenheit herrscht.


Bitte nicht, hier ist immer noch kein nennenswerter Niederschlag angekommen


----------



## Digicat (10. Sep. 2018)

Das tut mir Leid, Renè ...

Der Klimawandel wird Global leider noch viel mehr Leid bringen. Ich befürchte das war Heuer erst der Anfang. 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## DbSam (10. Sep. 2018)

Na ja, nicht gleich alles schwarz malen:
Z.Bsp. hat es im letzten Jahr aller 10 Tage in Strippen geregnet, ausgiebig und noch etwas mehr ...
Wahrscheinlich müssen die da oben nun all ihre Behälter wieder erst einmal füllen ... 

Vermutlich ist eines Fakt:
Wir werden auch weiterhin Wetter haben, nur die Extreme werden wahrscheinlich immer extremer. 


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Ich finde, wenns regnet sollte man nicht aufstehen müssen.
Oder wenns kalt ist, oder heiß.
Oder überhaupt wenn Wetter ist.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (11. Sep. 2018)

Bei uns regnet es tatsächlich gerade! Dabei wollte ich Rasen mähen … Ihr seht: Es gibt immer was zu meckern!  Aber im Ernst: Ich freue ich gerade riesig über den Regen! Das füllt den Teich weiter auf und außerdem rettet es meine Pflanzen. Einige Neuanpflanzugen haben den trockenen Sommer zwar leider nicht überlegt – ich bin einfach nicht hinterhergekommen mit dem Gießen. Aber auch das ist mir eine Lehre, ich weiß inzwischen besser einzuschätzen, wie es in den einzelnen Gartenbereichen bei Trockenheit und bei Nässe aussieht, und wo sich die moderaten Gartenbereiche befinden, wenn es um das Thema Wasser geht. Für das restliche Jahr lassen wir dem Teich nun erstmal seine Ruhe und kümmern uns um Obstbaumschnitt, das Anlegen eines Rosenbeetes und das Anbringen neuer Regenrinnen …  Ach ja, und die Holzaußentüren wollte ich auch alle noch streichen! 

PS: René, ich schicke Dir den Regen rüber! Ich brauche dann doch zeitnah mal zwei trockene Tage zum Rasenmähen.


----------



## troll20 (12. Sep. 2018)

Och das wäre aber lieb  , bis jetzt ist er aber noch nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (8. Okt. 2018)

Mal wieder ein Update:
Unser Teich scheint doch stärker mit dem Grundwasserspiegel zu korrelieren, als wir das gedacht hätten. Die Unmengen an Wasser, die wir in diesem Jahr in den Teich gegeben haben, sind schon wieder fast weg. Aber: So lange die Fische noch ausreichend Wasser haben, halten wir jetzt erstmal die Füße still und warten auf die Herbststürme mit ordentlichen Regenmengen. Dieses Jahr war so trocken wie selten eines zuvor; ich schrieb ja weiter vorne schon, dass der hiesige Wasserverband zum ersten Mal seit 50 Jahren eine Trockenheitswarnung, verbunden mit der Bitte um intensive Wassersparbemühungen, herausgegeben hatte. Wir werden also zukünftige beobachten müssen, wie das weitergeht. Bislang hatten wir hier zwei sehr nasse Sommer und einen sehr trockenen. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, den großen Teich mittelfristig zu verkleinern, was aus verschiedenen Gründen eine Überlegung wert wäre. Zum einen wäre der Teich pflegeleichter, wenn die Teichkante nicht mehr direkt an der Grundstücksgrenze verläuft. Das Ufer fällt dort sehr schroff ab, weswegen ein Umrunden des Teiches kaum möglich ist. Die Ufer würden, wenn sie flacher verliefen, natürlicher aussehen und drittens wären geringe Wassermengen unter Umständen besser zu handhaben – weniger Oberfläche für die Verdunstung, Konzentration der verbliebenen Wassermengen in den tieferen Bereichen, die aufzufüllende Wassermenge fiele geringer aus. Aber wie gesagt: erstmal abwarten und analysieren.


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Okt. 2018)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, den großen Teich mittelfristig zu verkleinern,


Vertiefe den Kleinen und werfe eine Folie in den Kleinen. Wenn dann der Wasserstand absinkt, bleibt immer noch was im Kleinen. 
Notfalls kannst du dann die Fische aus dem Großen da rein packen. 

Persönlich finde ich es toll, wenn ein Teich den Grundwaserspiegel wieder gibt und ich denke das ist auch für die umgebende Fauna und Flora sehr gut.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (9. Okt. 2018)

Totto, ich finde es auch toll, dass wir da so ein Biotop haben. Und ich will es unbedingt erhalten und hegen und pflegen. Aber wenn möglich, würde ich die Form gerne natürlicher gestalten und würde – mit flacheren Ufern – den Wildtieren auch das Trinken einfach machen. im Moment sind einige der Ufer einfach immens steil. Selbst ein Erwachsener würde, wenn er an mancher Stelle hineinfiele, die Böschung nur schwer bis gar nicht wieder hochkommen. Sinkt der Wasserspiegel, sieht der Teich dann auch nicht mehr schön aus, sondern ein bisschen wie ein großes Loch. Deswegen der Gedanke, den Teich moderat zu verkleinern indem man die Uferzonen leicht auffüllt und sie sanft ansteigend modelliert. Im Gegenzug könnten die tieferen Bereiche noch etwas vertieft werden, das wüssten sicherlich auch die Fische zu schätzen. 

Heute hatte ich übrigens wegen anstehender Sielbauarbeiten einen Erdarbeiter (nein nein, keinen Maulwurf!) zu Besuch, der aus der Gegend stammt. Er erzählte mir, dass unsere Ecke des Dorfes berühmt ist für den hohen Grundwasserspiegel und dass der Untergrund als „bodenlos“ gilt. Das soll wohl heißen, dass es sehr schwer ist, auf diesem Untergrund etwas zu bauen, das nicht langfristig einsinkt. Auch dieser ältere Herr erzählte mir (das habe ich jetzt schon häufiger erzählt bekommen), dass unser Haus auf einen Fundament aus Brunnenringen gegründet ist, die mit Beton ausgegossen wurden. Er sagte mir, dass  wir froh darüber sein sollten und, dass die neuen Häuser im Dorf deutlich mehr Setzrisse hätten als unser alte Haus. Ist doch interessant, was man alles so erfährt, wenn man mal ein Schwätzchen hält!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (30. Aug. 2019)

Mal wieder eine „Wasserstandsmeldung“!

In diesem Jahr haben wir der Natur zunächst sehr weitgehend ihren Lauf gelassen, um zu sehen, wie weit der Teichpegel runtergeht, wenn wir nicht auffüllen (außer dem Wasser, was der Brunnen alle paar Tage hergibt). Der kleine Teichteil ist daraufhin schon vor ein paar Wochen trocken gefallen. Der große Teich ist bis auf den tiefen Bereich hinten ebenfalls trocken. Die Seerosen sitzen auf dem Trockenen, die (endlich gebaute) neue Brücke führt über ausgetrocknetes Teichbett.  Die Teichmuscheln ziehen der Wasserkante hinterher, den Fischen geht es im verbliebenen Nassbereich aber noch gut – zum Glück ist es nicht mehr so heiß. Ich habe heute aber beschlossen, dass jetzt Wasser her muss, da das mit dem Regen einfach nix zu werden scheint. Den Standrohrzähler habe ich heue mittag beim Wasserverband ausgeliehen und die netten Nachbarn von der freiwilligen Feuerwehr haben Hilfe signalisiert. Heute oder morgen wird der Teich also aufgefüllt. Ich denke, wir werden erstmal um die 100 Kubikmeter angießen. Dann ist der Teich zwar längst noch nicht voll, aber den Teichbewohnern sollte das schon einen deutlich erhöhten Bewegungsradius ermöglichen. Und uns allen eine Atempause bis zu den nächsten Regenfällen. Drückt uns die Daumen!


----------



## Ida17 (1. Sep. 2019)

Hallo Kathrin,

ist es dieses Jahr wieder so schlimm bei Euch? 
Hier im Pott geht es noch, obwohl manche Gärten so aussehen als hätte es noch nie Regen gegeben  
Ich drück Euch ganz doll die Daumen, dass es mal so richtig durchschüttet und Mensch und Garten wieder aufatmen kann! 

Viele, liebe Grüße in den Norden!
Ida


----------



## Kathrinvdm (1. Sep. 2019)

Liebe Ida,

ja, tatsächlich ist dieses Jahr so gut wie der ganze Regen an uns vorbeigegangen. In der Umgebung gab es durchaus Wolkenbrüche, aber bei uns blieb alles trocken. Im Knick, der unser Grundstück begrenzt, ist jetzt sogar eine __ Linde eingegangen. Da werde ich jetzt einen wilden __ Wein dranpflanzen und die Linde für die Vögel stehen lassen. Und die Blühhecke, die ich in den vergangenen beiden Jahren gepflanzt hatte, hat zum großen Teil leider auch nicht überlebt. Die großen Straßenbäume haben jeden Tropfen Wasser weggetrunken, da blieb für die Sträucher nichts übrig. Und ich muss auch gestehen, dass ich nicht ständig alles gegossen habe, dafür ist der Garten einfach zu groß.  Ich fürchte, da habe ich es auch ein bisschen übertrieben mit dem Pflanzen. Jetzt werde ich an der Stelle mit Bodendeckern arbeiten, die mit Trockenheit besser klarkommen und dann gleich auch den Zaun begrünen.

Hier ein paar Impressionen vom Teich. Vorher:

     

Nachher:
       

Kleiner Teich:
 

Es war toll zu sehen, wie sich die Fische gefreut haben über den erweiterten Radius. Im Nullkommanix waren sie wieder im kleinen Teich, der ja als erster trocken gefallen war. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass sie sich sehr über den Blutweiderichwald freuen, der da plötzlich gewachsen ist.  Und für uns heißt es jetzt erstmal keschern, um das ganze Laub aus dem Teich zu bekommen, dass sich da über die Wochen auf dem Teichgrund angesammelt hatte.

Herzliche Grüße
Kathrin


----------



## Ida17 (1. Sep. 2019)

Mensch Kathrin, Euer Garten und Teich sind wunderschön! Urig wie im Bilderbuch und die Brücke sieht einfach klasse aus 
Wie traurig, dass es die __ Linde nicht geschafft hat, aber möglicherweise dient sie dann noch als Nist- und Aussichtsplatz. Werden es die Seerosen schaffen?

Der Teich ist komplett "abgedichtet" mit Lehm, richtig? Mit einer Folie könnte man der argen Verdunstung entgegenwirken, aber dann geht das Natürliche daran verloren 
Waldweiher und Bäche fallen ja auch trocken und erblühen danach aufs Neue, nur wenn das der Dauerzustand wird ist damit auch keinem geholfen. Mich wundert es wirklich warum Euer Grundwasserspiegel so niedrig ist, einen tieferen Brunnen zu bohren ist keine Alternative oder?


----------



## Kathrinvdm (1. Sep. 2019)

Liebe Ida,

danke für Dein Lob, das freut mich wirklich sehr! 

Die Brücke haben wir dieses Jahr endlich gebaut – nachdem die morsche alte Brücke vor zwei Jahren zusammengebrochen war. Ich freue mich sehr, dass wir endlich wieder auf der Insel sitzen können – und ich liege furchtbar gerne mit Buch und Kaffee auf der Brücke und faulenze. 

Unser Teich ist tatsächlich einfach nur ein ausgehobenes Loch. Hier war allerdings früher ein natürliches Lehmvorkommen, welches von den Bauern des Dorfes als Rohstoffquelle für den Hausbau genutzt wurde. Der Boden ist also sehr lehmhaltig, aber der Teich ist nicht in dem Sinne richtig abgedichtet. Der Teichpegel korreliert daher mit dem Grundwasserspiegel. Am vorhandenen Brunnen kann ich ebenfalls ablesen, wie sehr der Grundwsserspiegel unter den letzten beiden trockenen Sommern gelitten hat.

Folie wollen wir nicht in den Teich bringen (darüber haben wir aber wegen des Fischvorkommens auch nachgedacht), weil uns dasNaturnahe des Teiches so gut gefällt. Wir lassen den Bereich hinter den Teichen so gut wie möglich in Ruhe, damit die Wildtiere dort einen Rückzugsort haben. Der Boden ist (normalerweise) sehr nass, weil kontinuierlich Wasser aus dem Nachbargrundstück herabsickert und in den Teich gelangt. Eine lange Benjeshecke haben wir hinter dem großen Teich auf der Grundstücksgrenze angelegt – damit die Kinder vom Kindergarten aus nicht an den Teich gelangen und hineinfallen können, damit wir im Herbst unseren Heckenschnitt sinnvoll verwendeten können und nicht zuletzt als Zuflucht und Nistmöglichkeit für Vögel und Insekten. Im Sommer, wenn die __ Pestwurz groß ist, sieht man nichts von der Hecke, aber im Herbst taucht sie dann wieder auf. Die Seerosen schaffen es bestimmt – sie sind zäh! Ich glaube, dass es ganz ursprüngliche, robuste Sorten sind. Den letzten trockenen Sommer haben sie auch ausgesessen … Das einzig wirklich Traurige ist, dass unsere Krebsscheren (die von Eva-Maria! ) nicht überlebt haben. Ich hatte noch versucht, einige ins tiefere Wasser zu bringen, aber es scheint nicht geholfen zu haben. Ich hoffe trotzdem einfach mal auf das nächste Jahr, vielleicht taucht ja die ein oder anderen doch wieder auf …


----------

